# Lüfterempfehlung Antec H2O 1220



## Deadhoof (20. Mai 2014)

*Lüfterempfehlung Antec H2O 1220*

Hiho, 

bekomme demnächst eine Antec H2O 1220 AiO Wakü geschenkt, und wollte bei euch nachfragen, ob ihr mir da Lüfter empfehlen könnt. 
Man kann wohl bis zu 4x120 mm an dem 240er Radi betreiben. 

Deshalb wäre die Frage was sinnvoll wäre. Dachte zuerst an Noctua NF-F12 PWM, aber die müssen ja nen gewissen Druck haben. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## kevin123 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterempfehlung Antec H2O 1220*

Die noctuas reichen vollkommen


----------



## Deadhoof (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterempfehlung Antec H2O 1220*

reichen 2 oder sollte ich 4 nehmen, und wenn ja, was bringt das dann.. gibt es da nicht luftverwirblungen en massé???


----------



## Ryle (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterempfehlung Antec H2O 1220*

Kommt auf die Lamellendichte des Radis an. Bei hoher Dichte kann das gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen durchaus was bringen. Eine AIO ist nun eher ein Sparpaket, kleine Vorteile dürftest du aber trotzdem haben. Mehr als 1-3° brauchst du aber wohl nicht erwarten.


----------



## Counted911 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterempfehlung Antec H2O 1220*

Meiner Meinung nach reichen auch zwei Lüfter, mehr brauchst du wirklich nicht

LG Counted911


----------

